# Smiths Astral. Watch strap



## UncleDavid (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello, I recently acquired a beautiful Smiths Astral.

The watch strap has a vintage look and I wondered if it might even be the original.

I did once read somewhere that Smiths made everything in house; from watch boxes to watch straps.

This strap does have a letter S embossed on the strap. Perhaps for Smiths (or possibly Speidel or other)

Any opinions please ?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

The watch is from the 1950s. I don't think the leather is the original one but I could be wrong... Are you sure it's a V and not a rhombus ? It looks like a rhombus from the first photo. If it's not the original one it's still a vintage strap as it looks to be a few decades old.

The crown is also not the genuine one as far as I can tell.


----------



## UncleDavid (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello Gimli, thanks for your response.

Yes, the embossed "S" is within a "rhombus" shape.

When you ask "Are you sure it's a V and not a rhombus ?" ; I didn't describe the shape of the embossing on the strap so I'm not sure why you refer to a "V" and a "rhombus"


----------



## Lena01 (Oct 31, 2017)

SMITHS ASTRAL ENGLISH MANUFACTURED WATCHES. WITH SMITHS THESE WERE A LINE OF WATCHES WITH CHEAPER FINISHES TO THE ESCAPEMENT COMPONENTS. THESE STARTED WITH THE CONVENTIONAL 15 AND 17 JEWEL MOVEMENTS AND ENDED WITH THE ASTRAL NAME BEING USED ON IMPORTED RENAMED PRODUCTS WITH SWISS AND JAPANESE PARTS. THIS IS ACTUALLY ONE OF THE OLDEST SMITHS USED NAMES, WITH ITS ORIGINS IN THE 19TH CENTURY BEING USED FINALLY BY H.WILLIAMSON BEFORE THEY WERE ABSORBED BY SMITHS. THE 19TH/EARLY 20TH CENTURY VERSIONS CAME IN 7-19 JEWEL VERSIONS THAT I HAVE SEEN.


----------



## UncleDavid (Nov 21, 2017)

Thankyou Lena 01, have you seen any original Smiths watch straps ? Have you seen any straps (Smiths or other) with markings like those on my watch strap ?


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Can't see your watch strap photos but I have seen some NOS smiths watch straps before one I had was an old pig skin one (don't seem to really find those anymore)


----------



## UncleDavid (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello ZenArcade,

Thanks for your response.

I did upload photos of the watch and the watch strap from Photobucket .

They did appear for a short time but now all I can see is a picture which says

"Please update your account to enable 3rd party hosting. then a picture of a analogue gauge

showing "3rd part hosting usage"

I've sent a message to the administrators asking for advice.

Here's another photo of the strap


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleDavid said:


> Any opinions please ?


 Dropping an email to this "man" may answer your quest.

https://www.smithswatches.com/pages/smiths-guides-2


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Dropping an email to this "man" may answer your quest.
> 
> https://www.smithswatches.com/pages/smiths-guides-2


 @WRENCH this is a great site for info and some beautiful Smiths models I've never seen before... but wow, the prices they can go for!!

@UncleDavid your Astral is in lovely condition, enjoy!


----------



## Rollinix (Jun 28, 2016)

I have lots of Smiths Empire original straps but no Deluxe/Astral originals. Smiths watches are my passion, I have literally hundreds in my collection and spend many hours restoring them. This is my latest restoration project...a Smiths A404. Needed a good service but little else!


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

No idea about the strap, but it's a lovely watch.


----------

